# Converting my sacd iso to flac



## sinky

Hi Folks!
 I have a lot of SACD ripped to iso files which I play using foobar on my Pc .If I understand correctly foobar reads the iso file and converts the dsd to a pcm stream.I have ordered a fiio x5(which i,m waiting for) ,which can also play dsd using software on x5 to read and convert to pcm.
 Neither  foobar or the x5  can play dsd natively ,for that you need a dsd dac or something like the schiit loki which I don,t have. 
 Some of my sacd iso files contain both the stereo and the (5.1 tracks which i,m not interested in) some have stereo and mono tracks.
 As 128gig microsd cards are really pricey just now I,ll be using 2x 64gig cards in my x5 for now.
 If I start filling my cards with iso files I,m going to run out of space very quickly ,some of the files are over 4gig which would also mean formatting my cards to NTSC instead of fat 32 and I,m pretty sure the x5 wouldn't  react to well to an iso with a 5.1 track.
 I was intending to use foobar to rip all my iso files to flac 176khz by this method 
  
 1) Set ASIO driver to PCM
 2) PCM Volume to 0db
 3) PCM samplerate to 176400 (or 88.2 if you want to sacrifice some resolution)
 4) DSD2PCM Mode( Direct (Double-Precision 30Khz LPF) 
 5) Preferable area (none) -- make sure to select Stereo Tracks to decode later (see below)


 Now drag and drop the ISO image to the foobar playlist:

 1) All the tracks will magically appear
 2) Select the tracks you want to convert with you mouse (if multichannel...you need to convert to stereo using other converters first)
 3) Right click and select Convert to ....
 4) Convert to FLAC level 5 (Default)
 5) Set destination folder for output.
 6) let 'r RIP.... will be done in a few minutes.
  
  
 I don,t know if this is the best method or a  lossless or lossy conversion to flac  but after listening to the original iso and  converted flac files I cant hear any difference in sound quality.
  
 If anyone with some experience in sacd ripping to flac could tell me if I,m doing this right I,d really appreciate some help.
 is there any advantage to leaving the iso untouched and letting foobar or the x5 to decode to pcm ?converting allows me to select individual tracks and put them on my x5 instead of full iso and will remove unwanted  5.1 and mono tracks.This also has the advantage of freeing up a lot of space on my pc .I  also have a backup of all my music  on a 2TB external drive ,but I just want some advice before I start  ripping to flac  and deleting my iso files off my pc.


----------



## bnieman

I would also like to know the answer to this if possible. Bump.


----------



## Herueyes (Nov 14, 2021)

I had a similar dilemma as a friend of mine supplied me with some sacd .iso files but thankfully I use JRiverMC 19 and all was taken care of as JRiver handles the .iso files on the fly with no fuss... However before I knew of JRiver handling the .iso files with no fuss I decided to do some searching and came across two methods of breaking up sacd .iso files (one uses a command line the other a GUI) - I posted them on someone's blog (one method they already knew of) but the last of which has a GUI I believe is best...


_*Here's the link to the Blog.... yeah I'm the Anonymous guy @ 6/09/2014 9:28 pm*_








 Link to the program with GUI via Sonore: *http://www.rendu.sonore.us/software.html*


 I used the ISO2DSD
*- Converts DSD ISO to DFF or DSF*​program


 Now once I had the files separated I used _*dbpoweramp *_to convert to 24/192 wav using the DSD- codec I found on another site....


*Here's the Link to the dbpoweramp codec: Note get the download from Spoon in the first post*



I'm pretty sure once it's in .WAV format it's a cinch to get into .FLAC at whatever bit depth/frequency one desires.... (I stopped here as I had come across JRiver's ability to handle .ISO and .DFF files on the fly!) 


So the train of thought is to go from .ISO -> .DFF -> .WAV -> .FLAC   (Windows 7)


 You can of course go another route as there is also a


   DSD2FLAC
*- Converts DSD to FLAC or FLAC/DoP *​program on the Sonore site as well but I believe it's

_*Mac and Linux only....*_






 Enjoy...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Update 11/2021 -  All of the above may not work now*

Try this

https://web.archive.org/web/20190509205301/http://dsd.sonore.us/iso2dsd_PC_v7.zip


----------



## Headlessphones

Really did the trick! Thanks for the links!


----------



## jonnykate

woa, thanks. I usually just use foobar to listen to sacd ripped, not knowing that it can convert it. Is there any other tool on windows ? And how to read sacd disk on pc ?


----------



## Yuri Korzunov

Main trouble of SACD ISO to FLAC, WAV, DSF conversion is clicks at border of tracks.
  
 The trouble is result of bug sacd_extract software during conversion ISO to DSF.
  
 ISO -> DSF conversion allow transfer metadata directly from ISO to DSF.
  
 For ISO to DFF conversion (without metadata, of course) - no click problems.
  
 I.e. conversion ISO -> DFF -> DSF with additional auto transfer metadata from ISO to DSF allow solve both trouble:
  
 1. Clicks
 2. Metadata transfer
  
 Also during resampling at border of neghbour tracks appear slight noise splashes. It result of applying of digital filtration during resampling.
  
 It's matter of some albums like live concerts, operas, etc. I.e. there tracks divided in places with non-zero values.
  
 Solving here in serial resampling/processing all tracks of album as solid audio stream. I call it "true gapless conversion" (or seamless album conversion).
  

  
 Audio playback software also must support gapless playback.


----------



## winxp

3) PCM samplerate to 88.2K is well enough, unless you can tell the difference with higher rate.


----------



## Yuri Korzunov

winxp said:


> 3) PCM samplerate to 88.2K is well enough, unless you can tell the difference with higher rate.


 

 About optimal sample rate we can talk only in considering full certain audio system.
  
 Here many variables.
  
 From technical point of view, simple comparing sample rates or audio formats (as example PCM. vs. DSD) as itself is not fully right.


----------



## TsukiNick

yuri korzunov said:


> About optimal sample rate we can talk only in considering full certain audio system.
> 
> Here many variables.
> 
> From technical point of view, simple comparing sample rates or audio formats (as example PCM. vs. DSD) as itself is not fully right.


 
 IIRC DSD actually does go to 88.2khz evenly.  176.4 x 16 = 2,822.4 and 88.2 x 32 = 2,822.4


----------



## Yuri Korzunov

tsukinick said:


> IIRC DSD actually does go to 88.2khz evenly.  176.4 x 16 = 2,822.4 and 88.2 x 32 = 2,822.4


 

 Yes. However for qualitative resampling no difference multiple or not input and output sample rates.


----------



## TsukiNick

yuri korzunov said:


> Yes. However for qualitative resampling no difference multiple or not input and output sample rates.


 
 In simpler words?  Sorry.


----------



## Yuri Korzunov

tsukinick said:


> In simpler words?  Sorry.


 
 If sample rate conversion made properly no difference (in quality of conversion) between:
  
 1. 2.8 MHz to 352/176/88/44 kHz, and
  
 2. 2,8 MHz to 384/192/96/48 kHz.


----------



## TsukiNick

yuri korzunov said:


> If sample rate conversion made properly no difference (in quality of conversion) between:
> 
> 1. 2.8 MHz to 352/176/88/44 kHz, and
> 
> 2. 2,8 MHz to 384/192/96/48 kHz.


 

 I know the true audible difference is very slight, but I am a little OCD about numbers and only like to sample in even amounts.  It just seems wrong dividing oddly.  Perhaps I like even conversions because with video the difference is huge i.e. 3:2 pulldown from 24fps to 60hz, bothers me so much I use a 144hz monitor to watch most content.


----------



## auee

Is there idiot (and I am referring to me) proof conversion software for Mac OS X? I have XLD (which is limited to 24/96) and I noticed that there is a program for sale for $35.00 called TraX . What should I use and is there a guide explaining how to use it? Thanks to all. And please bear with me as no one would confuse me with an IT person or a computer engineer.


----------



## x_lk

https://code.google.com/p/dsf2flac/


----------



## Sound Eq

yuri korzunov said:


> Main trouble of SACD ISO to FLAC, WAV, DSF conversion is clicks at border of tracks.
> 
> The trouble is result of bug sacd_extract software during conversion ISO to DSF.
> 
> ...


 
 so to get rid of clicks I should convert the iso to dff and then convert the dff to dsf using iso2dsd program, i want to play dsd files on ak380 from iso dsd images I have


----------



## Yuri Korzunov

Two stage need. Here more information about click nature http://samplerateconverter.com/content/how-convert-iso-dsf-wav-flac-aiff-without-clicks-user-manual


----------



## Sound Eq

yuri korzunov said:


> Two stage need. Here more information about click nature http://samplerateconverter.com/content/how-convert-iso-dsf-wav-flac-aiff-without-clicks-user-manual


 
 Thanks Yuri
  
 I am gonna take it slow, I downloaded the app, I am totally new to this
  
 I have an iso image file that I want to listen to on my ak380 as dsf format, what settings in the app shall i choose to avoid getting clicks, and without loss in quality or bit rate
  
 thanks so much


----------



## Yuri Korzunov

Hykhleif,
  
 In short, fixing clicks is complex task - both audio converter and player. In my software these technologies develops since 2014. During this time remains three: conversion album's files as single file, smoothing fronts (borders of the audio files), extracting ISO via dff. In demo true gapless mode allow batch processing of ISO.

 If audio player able work in gapless mode - true gapless conversion is ideal way.
 If audio player can't it or need play separate tracks from the album - here need use smoothing.


----------



## Sound Eq

yuri korzunov said:


> Hykhleif,
> 
> In short, fixing clicks is complex task - both audio converter and player. In my software these technologies develops since 2014. During this time remains three: conversion album's files as single file, smoothing fronts (borders of the audio files), extracting ISO via dff. In demo true gapless mode allow batch processing of ISO.
> 
> ...


 
 i assume my ak380 support gapless
  
 i will play around with your software once i get home and see what i can achieve


----------



## Yuri Korzunov

hykhleif,
  
 I wiil wait for your results. I permanently collect information about experience of converting/compatibility.


----------



## kimjunwill

How about converting using Jriver media player? It can play back SACD files and convert them to FLAC files. Can down channel from multi-channel to stereo as well.


----------



## Michgelsen

Jriver is not free. Easiest is to use the free ISO2DSF batch script, provided by a helpful fellow over at Computer Audiophile. It's basically a little program to automate to two-stage conversion from iso to dff to dsf. (Direct download link here.) The two-stage conversion is needed to prevent audible clicks, as Yuri Korzunov pointed out above.
 It's a simple command line utility for Windows. You can use it via the command line, or even easier, by dragging an iso file over the iso2dsf program. It even reads and transfers the tags from the iso to the dsf files, although they usually need editing anyway because the iso tags are often garbage or in capitals etc.
 A pdf file is included with usage instructions, and with links to the external utilities sacd_extract and DFF2DSF from Signalyst.


----------



## Yuri Korzunov

auee said:


> Is there idiot (and I am referring to me) proof conversion software for Mac OS X? I have XLD (which is limited to 24/96) and I noticed that there is a program for sale for $35.00 called TraX . What should I use and is there a guide explaining how to use it? Thanks to all. And please bear with me as no one would confuse me with an IT person or a computer engineer.


 
  
 I can answer as audio converter's manufacturer. Almost all our users seek to quality primarily.
  
 If ISO or DSD file converted to flac, wav and other lossless PCM need estimate level of noise first.
  
 Second is phase distortions.
  
 Ringing artifacts is important part of resampling DSD to PCM, but for ordinary musical stuff it is not so critical in my opinion.
  
 For testing used only special test signals (sweep sines, pulse train, etc.).
  
 Musical signal can not be used for estimation because it is very complex.

 Of course, comparing by measurement enough sophisticated. But it is single way of choice of the best conversion software.
  
 Also need to see how often appears new updates and time of reaction to tech support request. Because software without bugs do not exists


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

Hi Yuri, does your iso extractor apply noise cancelling when extracting iso to dsf? I can hear the background noise of dsf extracted by isoxdsf, though its very mild, but with earphones it's clearly there!
And also the sound quality of the output dsf files, are there any difference with free extractors?


----------



## Yuri Korzunov

mltkshhbt said:


> Hi Yuri, does your iso extractor apply noise cancelling when extracting iso to dsf? I can hear the background noise of dsf extracted by isoxdsf, though its very mild, but with earphones it's clearly there!


 
   
 Hi MLTKSHHBT,
  
 Noise is integral part of DSD.
  
 When we playback DSD, noise level depend on both DSD modulator and demodulator.
  
 Modulator may be used in conversion software (if extracted DSD is processed). DSD demodulator may be used in playback software or DAC.
  
 Processing that may be applied in AuI (for non-bit-perfect mode): resampling/filtering, clickless, gain, normalizing level.
  
  
 If ISO to DSF is converted (via AuI ConverteR) in *optimized mode* (with audio processing - not bit perfect), AuI filter high frequencies above 20 kHz. But DSD’s own noise is present anyway.
  
 With some DSD demodulators it can give noise decreasing. These demodulators must have lower cutting frequency. For this case noise level will lower.
  
 For other demodulators that have higher cutting frequency - DSD’s own noise passed by to output. And output signal may have higher noise.

 In ideal apparatus ultrasound noise is inaudible. It «kill» some part of dynamic range of audible signal only.
  
 But in real apparatus due non-linear distortions this non-filtered ultrasound noise shifted to audible range. I suppose, that you hear this shifted ultrasound noise.
  
  
 Same things are happen with DXD records, that have significant non-filtered ultrasound noise derived from DSD.
  
 Reasons of non-linear distortions may be in software or/and hardware.
  
  
*Resume:*
  
 Extracting DSF from ISO in AuI’s optimized mode may improve signal/noise ratio. But not for all playback hardware and software.
  
 Information about optimized mode (there about PCM, for DSD also used 20 kHz filtering) in optimized mode http://samplerateconverter.com/content/what-optimization-audio-dac
  
  
  
 Quote:


mltkshhbt said:


> And also the sound quality of the output dsf files, are there any difference with free extractors?


 
  
  
 As audio quality I consider as minimal distortions of original stuff after conversion.
  
 I can’t disclose our internal research results about our competitors (including free) by ethical reasons.
  
 For bit-perfect extraction may be lost last audio data blocks of extracted stuff (audible as clicks on borders of the songs) during extraction.
  
 Different converters (non-bit-perfect extraction) may have different:
 - level of noise/artifacts,
 - clicks in converted files,
 - stability DSD modulator issues (overload can cause break of work of DSD modulator),
 etc.
  
 Different issues may be fixed/improved in latest versions of a software. I.e. need compare certain versions of a extraction software.
  
  
 AuI ConverteR’s demo specially have non-limited audio quality. It allow immediately test the converter without asking us even.
  
 I can recommend RMAA, as analyzing software with automated measurement mode, as example.
  
 From our side, we provide studio level quality of conversion (by measurable features) that expected for top level conversion software class from our point of view.
  
 During development we always consider possibility of AuI for using in world the best music production projects.
  
 I ask don’t consider the state as promo. It is our position in development only.


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

Hi Yuri, I purchased a licence for iso extractor, extracting process stopped half way with message "base module not registered". Does that mean I need to get another base module in order to work?!
I need only extracting iso to dsf...


----------



## jabbr

mltkshhbt said:


> Hi Yuri, I purchased a licence for iso extractor, extracting process stopped half way with message "base module not registered". Does that mean I need to get another base module in order to work?!
> I need only extracting iso to dsf...




Why pay for freeware?


----------



## Yuri Korzunov

mltkshhbt said:


> Hi Yuri, I purchased a licence for iso extractor, extracting process stopped half way with message "base module not registered". Does that mean I need to get another base module in order to work?!
> I need only extracting iso to dsf...


 
  

 Hi MLTKSHHBT,
 Thank you for order.
 Looks like you input license ISO extractor’s key for base module.
  
 1. Delete all *.lic files into hidden directory
 C:\Users\<REPLACE TO YOUR WINDOWS USER NAME>\AppData\Local\com.audiophile-inventory\AuIConverteR48x44\
  
 2. Restart the converter.
  
 3. Run the converter.
  
 4. In the input license window select «ISO extractor as ISO core module»
  
 5. Input key in «Input license key number» field
  
 6. Click Save button, clock Close button
  
 7. Restart the software.
  
 If will other troubles with launch, it possibly copy/paste key issues. I just sent you (to email) key file with instructions for emergency case.


----------



## Yuri Korzunov

deleted


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

I managed to make it work by input the key to base core.
Though noise level seems lower, but there's still a mild click when starting a new track...
I choose DC smooth for extraction, any other setting primarily for this clicking issue? By the way my DAP has gapless playback.
Checking on the Setting, I don't see 1. True hapless playback 2. Bit perfect extract there, are those not in I so extractor module? Thanks.


----------



## Yuri Korzunov

mltkshhbt said:


> I managed to make it work by input the key to base core.
> Though noise level seems lower, but there's still a mild click when starting a new track...
> I choose DC smooth for extraction, any other setting primarily for this clicking issue? By the way my DAP has gapless playback.
> Checking on the Setting, I don't see 1. True hapless playback 2. Bit perfect extract there, are those not in I so extractor module? Thanks.


 
  
 ISO core module convert ISO to DSF in bit-perfect mode only.
  
 Some ISO tracks can contains clicks in pauses or in original stuff.
  
 Latest beta (I can privatelly upload it you for testing by ask) can skip the pauses. That can pass by clicks in pauses.
  
 If click placed in original stuff it need eliminate via DSD editing only. For this case need learn original stuff.
  
 Smooth DC process only samples next to border (milliseconds).
  
 Smooth DC is processing and work in Modula-R's configurations with processing 1-bit audio http://samplerateconverter.com/content/audio-converter-iso-dsf-aui-converter-optimal-configuration-issues#configuration-modula-r
 (since configuration *ISO to DSF converter with resampling* (D64/D128)).
  
 There to ISO extract module added additional modules.
  
 In DEMO version possibly extract all tracks of ISO in True Gapless Conversion mode. Also there possibly turn on Smooth DC.
  
 If clicks in pauses or/and not directly on border, current demo will have it at output. And need check latest beta (I plan bring it online near days).
  
 > I managed to make it work by input the key to base core.
  
 Do you used key file iso.lic?


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

Thanks for your clarification. My main concern is the clicking issue(I must confess it is mild, but on quiet tracks it can be quite annoying).
So you mention the beta version will solve the issue?


----------



## Yuri Korzunov

mltkshhbt said:


> Thanks for your clarification. My main concern is the clicking issue(I must confess it is mild, but on quiet tracks it can be quite annoying).
> So you mention the beta version will solve the issue?


 

 May solve. If it is issue of click into pause.
  
 Some ISOs can conains "strange" stuff in pauses. If remove it, sometimes possibly avoid playback the stuff.
  
 If click placed in track about 0,011 second (if I don't mistaken with exact time) and more far by border it will audible.
  
 Such clicks need fix manually via audio editing of converted files.
  
 Latest version I will upload privately today and send you link via email for testing.
  
 There appear in *Settings* window > *CD Ripper/ISO* > new checkbox *Skeep pause for all tracks*. Need check it.
  
 If click will after removing pause, there may be track border connection issue (level difference between end of current and begin of next tracks).
  
 In this case, even gapless playback will cause clicks. For fixing it use Smooth DC (possibly check in DEMO in True Gapless Mode turned on).


----------



## Yuri Korzunov

Hi MLTKSHHBT,
  
 The link to beta version with skip pause ability sent to your email.


----------



## RockStar2005

Can anyone here answer this question please? Thank you in advance if you can!!


----------



## Yuri Korzunov

rockstar2005 said:


> Can anyone here answer this question please? Thank you in advance if you can!!


 

 There are no sacd drives (like CD or DVD-ROM) for computers currently.


----------



## RockStar2005

yuri korzunov said:


> There are no sacd drives (like CD or DVD-ROM) for computers currently.


 
  
 Hi Yuri, 
  
 So if I put a Hybrid SACD into my PC's CD Rom, I can't even SEE what's on the disc???


----------



## Yuri Korzunov

Hi RockStar2005,
  
 Hybrid SACD contains simultaneously 2 separate types of content: CD audio and DSD.
  
 I suppose, for hybrid SACD you may rip CD audio content to FLAC by usual CD ripper, but you can't convert DSD to FLAC.


----------



## RockStar2005

yuri korzunov said:


> Hi RockStar2005,
> 
> Hybrid SACD contains simultaneously 2 separate types of content: CD audio and DSD.
> 
> I suppose, for hybrid SACD you may rip CD audio content to FLAC by usual CD ripper, but you can't convert DSD to FLAC.


 
  
 Yeah I know........2 layers.
  
 That's the thing..........ALL I want to do is be able to ACCESS/SEE the Hybrid DSD audio files on my PC. If I can see them, I can MOVE them to my desktop. Then from there I can use dbPoweramp to convert the DSD files into FLAC, which I've done successfully done MANY times already. So again, can I SEE the DSD files on the SACD, or will it just give me some stupid "can't read disc" message? 
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Yuri Korzunov

rockstar2005 said:


> Yeah I know........2 layers.
> 
> That's the thing..........ALL I want to do is be able to ACCESS/SEE the Hybrid DSD audio files on my PC. If I can see them, I can MOVE them to my desktop. Then from there I can use dbPoweramp to convert the DSD files into FLAC, which I've done successfully done MANY times already. So again, can I SEE the DSD files on the SACD, or will it just give me some stupid "can't read disc" message?
> 
> Thanks.


 

 You can't access to DSD content of hybrid SACD from PC.


----------



## RockStar2005

yuri korzunov said:


> You can't access to DSD content of hybrid SACD from PC.


 
  
 Ok. That sux. Oh well. 
  
 Thanks anyway Yuri!!


----------



## gemmoglock

yuri korzunov said:


> You can't access to DSD content of hybrid SACD from PC.


 
 Hi guys, coming from Windows. Any fast and good way to convert DSF files to FLAC please?


----------



## Yuri Korzunov

gemmoglock said:


> Hi guys, coming from Windows.


 
  
 Do you use Mac OS X or Linux?


----------



## gemmoglock

yuri korzunov said:


> Do you use Mac OS X or Linux?


 
 Unfortunately not.
  
 I am considering Sony's Media Go software for now...


----------



## RockStar2005

gemmoglock said:


> Hi guys, coming from Windows. Any fast and good way to convert DSF files to FLAC please?


 
  
 gemmoglock, 
  
 I use dBpoweramp for what you're doing. You need to download that. It's f'ing great!
  
 It says the "free trial" is only 3 weeks, but the truth is, after 3 weeks, the conversion option STILL stays enabled. Just get the "Windows R16.1 Trial" version. No need to pay. I didn't. 
  
 You also need the "DSD" codec, which can handle DSD & DSF files. You can find that here. Install it *after* installing the main program. Then you will be able to convert all DSD albums to any other format you want that's listed, including FLAC (use "Lossless Level 8" for best results). I have converted a bunch of DSD Hi-Res albums like this one already using dBpoweramp with great success! 
  
 PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## gemmoglock

rockstar2005 said:


> gemmoglock,
> 
> I use dBpoweramp for what you're doing. You need to download that. It's f'ing great!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi @RockStar2005 thanks for your prompt reply!
  
 I will take note of this. I don't have time to do A/Bing yet but I discovered the Sony Media Go software I already have on my computer can convert DSD/AIFF/DSF and normalise the volume at the same time. So for now I will use this first 
  
 Thanks again!


----------



## RockStar2005

gemmoglock said:


> Hi @RockStar2005 thanks for your prompt reply!
> 
> I will take note of this. I don't have time to do A/Bing yet but I discovered the Sony Media Go software I already have on my computer can convert DSD/AIFF/DSF and normalise the volume at the same time. So for now I will use this first
> 
> Thanks again!


 
  
 YW!
  
 I used to use Sony Media Go but not anymore. 
  
 That's cool. I don't like normalizing the volume but some ppl do. I just feel like it might do more damage to the "natural" sound of the music than good. But maybe SMG does it better? Not sure. 
  
 Yeah try it out and if any issues or questions, just PM me. You prob won't have any though. I also use mp3tag for labeling too (optional). Another great program. It can handle ALL formats, not just mp3.


----------



## roghelt

sinky said:


> Hi Folks!
> I have a lot of SACD ripped to iso files which I play using foobar on my Pc .If I understand correctly foobar reads the iso file and converts the dsd to a pcm stream.I have ordered a fiio x5(which i,m waiting for) ,which can also play dsd using software on x5 to read and convert to pcm.
> Neither  foobar or the x5  can play dsd natively ,for that you need a dsd dac or something like the schiit loki which I don,t have.
> Some of my sacd iso files contain both the stereo and the (5.1 tracks which i,m not interested in) some have stereo and mono tracks.
> ...


 

 I know I'm a few years late to this thread -- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 -- but I've been ripping virtually the same method you described above except for my Foobar settings that differ from yours in these areas: +6dB PCM volume (default), PCM samplerate for 88.2 and DSD2PCM Mode at the default Multistage 32fp.  I tried the converting a few DSF to Flac using your higher samplerate but on my pc desktop speakers, no difference -- haven't tried it yet on my mains or headphones.
  
 Also, since you posted this, have you made any changes to the way you convert your SACD iso to flac?
  
 BTW, I haven't had any audible problems with the infamous 'click' the Aul guy's been writing about -- even viewing the flacs with Audacity. Perhaps the latest version of ISO2DSF & Foobar DSD asio have eliminated it?


----------



## Michgelsen

roghelt said:


> BTW, I haven't had any audible problems with the infamous 'click' the Aul guy's been writing about -- even viewing the flacs with Audacity. Perhaps the latest version of ISO2DSF & Foobar DSD asio have eliminated it?


 
  
 ISO2DSF uses a two-stage conversion specifically to prevent the click, so if you use that, you're good.


----------



## Yuri Korzunov

Michgelsen said:


> ISO2DSF uses a two-stage conversion specifically to prevent the click, so if you use that, you're good.





roghelt said:


> BTW, I haven't had any audible problems with the infamous 'click' the Aul guy's been writing about -- even viewing the flacs with Audacity. Perhaps the latest version of ISO2DSF & Foobar DSD asio have eliminated it?



Click have several reasons. Some reasons demand audio stuff editing. Not every ISO cause clicks.

About two stage: old sacd_extract utility lose last block for extraction DSF. It cause losses end of audio data and can cause clicks for some ISOs.
If solved via conversion ISO to DFF and further to other format.
In last sacd_extract version it must be fixed (promissed by developer).
In my AuI ConverteR I use now last sacd_extract versions. But, for avoiding of potencial issues, I use extraction via DFF yet.

Here I place all stuff by this topic, that I described currently (tutorials and articles):

How convert ISO to DSF WAV FLAC AIFF without clicks. User manual >

Extract ISO to DSF PCM. Clicks Issues. (in 4 parts) >

How to Convert ISO to FLAC under Mac and Windows (with video manual) >

[URL='http://samplerateconverter.com/content/how-improve-sound-quality']How to Improve Sound Quality (general for different audio conversion kinds) >[/URL]


----------



## memo.alive

Yuri Korzunov said:


> Click have several reasons. Some reasons demand audio stuff editing. Not every ISO cause clicks.
> 
> About two stage: old sacd_extract utility lose last block for extraction DSF. It cause losses end of audio data and can cause clicks for some ISOs.
> If solved via conversion ISO to DFF and further to other format.
> ...


Hi experts, I'm about to delve into the HiRes audio world, I've downloaded an SACD ISO, and I've converted it to single DSF files, I've placed the DSF files in a NAS and I can access the files from MConnect with my iphone, the thing is, since I'm streaming the file from the NAS via wifi I have playback issues.

Now, is converting the ISO to FLAC a good idea in terms of maintaining the quality. I'm so sorry, since I'm such a neophyte to all of this, I wanted to know which is better, to have the dsf file and play it back with MConnect or would it be just the same to convert the ISO to FLAC tracks? Is there any kind of loss for quality or sound mixing? I understand that SACDs have a 5 channel mixing, then if converted to FLAC it is turned into PCM, I'm guessing 2 channels stereo?

I'd appreciate any kind of advice or info. I've been having really good experiences with FLAC, but I understand SACD is a whole other level in terms of HiRes audio, so I'd like to know how to proceed in order to enjoy the music fully and don't lose any detail or mixing when converting to FLAC.


----------



## Yuri Korzunov (Sep 15, 2017)

memo.alive said:


> Now, is converting the ISO to FLAC a good idea in terms of maintaining the quality. I'm so sorry, since I'm such a neophyte to all of this, I wanted to know which is better, to have the dsf file and play it back with MConnect or would it be just the same to convert the ISO to FLAC tracks?



There is no univocal answer. All depend on implementation of:

converter («offline» conversion),
player («on fly» conversion) and
hardware.

In general, qualitative audio processings demands many computing resources and work slow at desktops even.

Also it is unknown, that is better for your DAC: DSD or PCM?

Compare different options (ISO to DSF, ISO to FLAC, different sample rates, bit depths) and choose that you like more.




memo.alive said:


> Is there any kind of loss for quality or sound mixing? I understand that SACDs have a 5 channel mixing, then if converted to FLAC it is turned into PCM, I'm guessing 2 channels stereo?



SACD may contains 2 mixes simultaneously: 5.1 (multichannel) and 2.0 (stereo).

If there is multichannel only, downmix is separate procedure. It is lossy and depend on implementation.

You can convert DSD (ISO, DSF, DFF) to FLAC with and without down mix.

If your player stereo (headphones), it can dowmix «on fly» (if capable) or you can pre-downmix with a conversion software («offline»).

Second way save free space at audio player’s disk.

Read details here http://samplerateconverter.com/content/new-aui-converter-48x44-v62-applied-downmix-51-stereo


----------



## roghelt

I have one (hopefully) simple question that needs a definitive answer: when converting DSF to FLAC, is it truly lossless like converting WAV to flac? or is the end result actually lossy PCM?


----------



## Yuri Korzunov (Dec 13, 2017)

Any conversion DSD (SACD ISO, DSF, DFF) to PCM (WAV, FLAC, AIFF) is lossy.

Only bit-perfect conversion SACD ISO to DSF/DFF or bit-perfect conversion DFF to DSF and back are lossless.

However, lossy is not mean "sound worse". This matter need consider in context of full audio system: from audio file to DAC: https://samplerateconverter.com/content/how-improve-sound-quality


----------

